# Nuggets Practice Report: Game 5 Bigger Than Game 4



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER -- Stack the first three games on top of each other and, without the use of a scoreboard, George Karl suggested it would be almost impossible to pick a winner. There wasn’t any doubt in Game 4, as the Nuggets rolled the Lakers by 19 to square the Western Conference finals at 2-2.
> 
> The Nuggets left Tuesday afternoon for Los Angeles, site of Game 5. The last two teams standing in the West have each gained splits on the other’s home floors. Wednesday night’s winner stands one game from The Finals.
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700037682


----------

